

Combinator - A simple Hacker News client for Windows Phone - miguelos

I've recently published my first Windows Phone application, Combinator. It's a very simple Hacker News client and it's completely free.<p>Download Combinator v1.0 (Marketplace):
http://windowsphone.com/s?appid=a5275a3f-6611-48f6-bd62-7382eda4c028<p>Download Combinator v1.1 (.xap file):
http://www.mediafire.com/?s8m1wch8dj8wpk9<p>Thank you for your feedback.
======
rjhackin
I get this message "Hacker News API access request exceeded. Please try again
later." Initially i was able to see the "new" items but not anymore.

Edit: I was able to view the "top" items. When i tried to view the
comments,app took me to the actual article instead of comments. Looks simple
and neat. This is a good start, I like this so far.

------
polyfractal
Looks interesting, I'll try it out. The other HN app on WP7 tends to randomly
explode for weeks at a time, so this is greatly appreciated.

Edit: It would be really nice to browse comments, not just the link article. I
tend to enjoy the comments more than the original link.

------
pooriaazimi
Looks very pretty. I'm an iOS guy - I've never envied Android but would like
to try a Window Phone 7 sometime... It's a fresh look.

I don't have a Windows phone, so I can't test it. So my only critique could be
about screenshot #2: Why so much wasted space on the bottom?

~~~
rkwz
>So my only critique could be about screenshot #2: Why so much wasted space on
the bottom?

The orange space at bottom is actually a menu, which is opened by clicking the
"..." button at the bottom of screenshot #1.

> I've never envied Android but would like to try a Window Phone 7 sometime

Believe me, once you try, you'll never go back ;)

------
uvTwitch
Very nice, it looks promising. I can't find any way to view comments, I think
the list font could be smaller, and please use a png for the splash image
instead of a jpeg. Hacker News is one of the main sites I browse on my phone,
so a dedicated app is ideal :)

